# Drop HS



## Frank (Aug 13, 2018)

My son is heavily considering dropping HS soccer for his Senior year.  The HS is a quality D1 and his club team is a top 5-7 Bu18 team in the area.

He largely has his schools that he is interested in having made offers and made strong interest they want him.  D3 level which is where he belongs.

The question is will it hurt his recruiting by dropping HS?  I know college coaches don't necessarily ever come see a HS game, however I don't want him to blow any deal he is working on.

Thoughts?

The arguments for just play and have fun your senior year doesn't really work at his HS.  It's a 5 day a week requirement 9 months of the year and not many are having fun.


----------



## mirage (Aug 13, 2018)

The difficulty is what to do from Dec to March, if he’s not playing HS since clubs shut down.

If your club has DA, the easiest thing is to just train with them (even DP games). Just need to talk to the DOC.

If your thinking that he’ll just do speed and agility type of training, it’s insufficient. Need time with the ball and not by himself. Privates lacks game-like scenarios.

If you can solve that problem, then the only other issue is his psyche and peer pressure from classmates for not playing when expected.

Also make sure you get the recruiting coach’s input. He may or may not have an opinion but at least he knows.

My kid played DA because his college coach wanted him to.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 14, 2018)

Talk to the coaches recruiting him.  The college coach that recruited my daughter told her that she would prefer my daughter not play high school soccer her senior year.  She told my daughter she has lost too many recruits over the years to senior high school soccer severe injuries like torn ACL or MCL, ankle injuries, broken bones or severe concussion.  Daughter didn’t play HS her senior year and says it was the right decision.  She had three friends that played HS their senior years and suffered serious injuries.  All three were being recruited and ended up losing the offers due to the injuries and the long and uncertain recovery times.


----------



## Frank (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you.  He has reached out to the recruiting coaches and our DA program to at minimum be able to train with them.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Talk to the coaches recruiting him.  The college coach that recruited my daughter told her that she would prefer my daughter not play high school soccer her senior year.  She told my daughter she has lost too many recruits over the years to senior high school soccer severe injuries like torn ACL or MCL, ankle injuries, broken bones or severe concussion.  Daughter didn’t play HS her senior year and says it was the right decision.  She had three friends that played HS their senior years and suffered serious injuries.  All three were being recruited and ended up losing the offers due to the injuries and the long and uncertain recovery times.


For girls maybe the right choice.  For boys, the rough-and-tumble they may encounter in HS play will be nothing compared to what they will find at first practice in college with everyone fighting for a starter spot.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For girls maybe the right choice.  For boys, the rough-and-tumble they may encounter in HS play will be nothing compared to what they will find at first practice in college with everyone fighting for a starter spot.


If you think women’s college soccer is not rough and physical, then you have not watched many games.


----------



## Zerodenero (Aug 14, 2018)

Not to men


Surfref said:


> If you think women’s college soccer is not rough and physical, then you have not watched many games.


Not to mention the men's propensity to use the "flop" factor. Geesh..... Sometimes its downright comical to watch.


----------

